# „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard



## Luca_ (26. April 2019)

*„Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Corsair Crystal 570X und ein MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon.

Das das Gehäuse so schon nicht so breit ist und noch dazu die I/O Blende vom Mainboard sehr hoch ist steht alles in allem zu weit hervor.
Dadurch kann ich hinten keinen Lüfter montieren.

Hat da jemand eine Idee? Verkürzte Abstandhalter oder sowas?

Liebe Grüße
Luca


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*



Luca_ schrieb:


> Verkürzte Abstandhalter oder sowas?


Dann würde die I/O Blende ja nicht mehr ins Gehäuse passen.....


----------



## Narbennarr (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*

Du kannst da leider nicht wirklich was machen. Entweder du baust die extrem große I/O-Abdeckung aus (leider setzen die Hersteller zur Optik auf Masse), oder nimmst ein andere Case, oder verzichtest auf Hecklüfter (Deckel geht ja auch). Wenn nur ganz wenig an Platz fehlt, könntest du schauen, ob es irgendeneinen Lüfter gibt, der duch sein Rahmendesign doch passt (Pure wings vlt?!)


----------



## bastian123f (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*

Wie viel fehlt dir? Alternativ kann man ja auch ein wenig was wegflexen vom Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*

Dann ist vermutlich Dein CPU-Kühler zu groß?Mach am besten mal ein Foto oder nenne bitte alle verbauten Komponenten.
Ansonsten gibt es auch schmale 120mm Lüfter mit nur 15mm Einbautiefe anstatt üblichen 25mm

Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 120mm, Tiefe: 15mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bastian123f (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann ist vermutlich Dein CPU-Kühler zu groß?Mach am besten mal ein Foto oder nenne bitte alle verbauten Komponenten.
> Ansonsten gibt es auch schmale 120mm Lüfter mit nur 15mm Einbautiefe anstatt üblichen 25mm
> 
> Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 120mm, Tiefe: 15mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Es geht eher weniger um den CPU Kühler. Das Problem ist, dass das MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon
ein Cover über den I/Os hat. Und das steht soweit vor, dass kein Lüfter mehr installiert werden kann.

Siehe die Position 6 "Mystic Light RGB Abdeckung mit Carbon" bei der Boardübersicht
For PC Case Lighting Custom | MSI X299 GAMING PRO CARBON AC Motherboard | MSI Global


----------



## Luca_ (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*

Oh stimmt...

Gibt vielleicht sowas wie 115 mm Lüfter die nur auf einer Seite Schrauben haben?


----------



## bastian123f (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*

100mm Lüfter gibt es. Aber einen 115er habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*



Luca_ schrieb:


> Gibt vielleicht sowas wie 115 mm Lüfter die nur auf einer Seite Schrauben haben?


Nein, leider nicht. Aber, wenn es nur wenige Millimeter sind, kannst Du den Lüfter 
einfach etwas versetzen und dann mit z.B: Tesa Powerstrips ankleben anstatt die 
Verschraubungspunkte zu nutzen. 

Dann sind sie auch gleich akustisch etwas entkoppelt, weil die Powerstrips eine
Lage Schaumstoff haben.



bastian123f schrieb:


> 100mm Lüfter gibt es. .


Aber keine guten, wenn dann 92mm.


----------



## Luca_ (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*

Okay, halten besagte Powerstripes denn auch die Abwärme der Komponenten aus?


----------



## Luca_ (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*

27-ED93-FC-A990-4-A88-A1-AD-F418287-D1-E99 — imgbb.com
803-CA587-A966-45-AC-A313-98-F228-DABFFA — imgbb.com
9-DC781-F5-5-D2-F-4310-B0-C6-D2387293-E77-E — imgbb.com
B1-D5-B951-14-D0-44-E4-991-F-01462-D1-C815-B — imgbb.com

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder dazu.

Wie ihr seht ist ja schon noch minimal Platz, aber bspw. die Lüfter die ich oben verbaut habe passen dort nicht.

Zudem habe ich alle Lüfteranschlüsse belegt, dort bräuchte ich dann ein Kabel was einen Anschluss verdoppelt, habe dann aber nur die halbe Power oder?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*

Ist das Cover denn notwendig? Oder ist das nur "Optik"? Da dürfte es ein, zwei Schräubchen geben und dann kannst du das entfernen und mal schauen, wie es aussieht/was darunter ist, etc. Wenn´s eh nur ne Kunststoffabdeckung ist, wird das Teil nämlich keinen wirklichen Nutzen haben und du kannst es ohne nutzen.....falls dich die Optik dann nicht stört ^^


----------



## Luca_ (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*

Ich hätte das Ding schon lange abgeschraubt, ich hab da nur leider nicht wirklich was zum Abschrauben gefunden und „rausklicken“ geht auch nicht.
Die Optik der Blende ist mir Egal.


----------



## bastian123f (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*

Hast du mal auf der Rückseite geschaut? Vielleicht sind da die schrauben. Glaube eher nicht, dass das gesteckt ist.


----------



## Luca_ (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*

Werde ich später mal versuchen, hat noch jemand eine Idee für die Lüfteranschlüsse?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2019)

*AW: „Backlüfter“ passt nicht bei meinem Mainboard*



Luca_ schrieb:


> Okay, halten besagte Powerstripes denn auch die Abwärme der Komponenten aus?


Problemlos, ich nutze es selber, sonst hätte ich es nicht empfohlen. Ich habe mit aus den Powerstrips kleine 5 x 5mm große Stücken geschnitten und damit einen 120mm Lüfter auf die Slotblenden geklbt. Er fungiert aus Absaugung der Grafikkartenwärme. Die Luft im Gehäuse sollte ja gerade nicht wärmer aus 10°C über derUmgebungstemperatur betragen. Das bleibt kühl.



Luca_ schrieb:


> Ich hätte das Ding schon lange abgeschraubt, ich  hab da nur leider nicht wirklich was zum Abschrauben gefunden und  „rausklicken“ geht auch nicht.
> Die Optik der Blende ist mir Egal.


Mach einfach mal ein Foto


----------

